# baby asprin and spotting



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies,
I posted this in trying to concieve after a loss and have had 0 replies! so im hoping someone might read this and be able to relate to it. 

After 2 recent losses at 8 weeks this month I decided to try baby asprin. I've read so many success stories on here and the general message seemed to be it can't harm so worth trying even if you don't have a disorder diagnosed.

So this month I took one daily but then from 2dpo to my AF on 14dpo I started spotting brown every single day. It was fairly light but constantly there. At first I got excited thinking it was ib but then I realised it was way too early and ib doesn't last 12 days!!

So I have now come off the ba in case that's what is causing this as I have never had mid cycle spotting before. I will be asking my doc what he thinks but I was just wondering if any ladies on here have had similar effects from ba and if they did did they come off it or not, and if they didn't come off it and got pregnant whether the spotting affected the pregnancy in any way?

Sorry for the long ramble And thanks for reading!


----------



## Audraia

I didn't have any spotting with baby aspirin, but I didn't start taking mine til I got my BFP. Your doc should be able to answer your questions better!


----------



## rock_chick

ive heard that some women can spot whilst on aspirin as it thins the blood and the effect on the body can cause this to happen.....I know a girl who is preg at the moment and on baby aspirin and she said this happened to her...

Hopefully the hospital will be able to give you more information though....

good luck xx


----------



## gingercat

I'm taking baby aspirin and spotting lightly every day. Everything seems okay so far as confirmed by scans. Fingers crossed for me and you! xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

I spotted lightly every day for about 2 weeks in the start of my pregnancy while taking baby aspirin. It was always brown, but enough to scare the hell out of me! Everything is ok with the baby so far though. xx


----------



## hollyw79

baby aspirin is definitely NOT for everyone. I also took it just bc I read so many GOOD things about it after I had a mc.. and I wanted to do ANYTHING I could to prevent that from happening again.. so took it into my own hands and took the baby aspirin. I was seeing a fertility specialist and when I DID get preggo .. @ my first scan- showed a small area of placenta separation which ups the odds of a MC. I WAS TERRIFIED. Here I was doing something to HELP and my doc got very upset with me saying you can't believe everything you read online and there are assuredly cases of baby aspirin CAUSING miscarriages- he had me stop it ASAP. I was told I "may" have some bleeding as a result bc there was a pool of blood in my uterus. He advised me the baby aspirin was either the cause OR simply making things worse. THANKFULLY it healed on its own.. but I'm one of those cases where it was NOT a good thing. So ~ IMHO~ you should FULLY talk to a doctor before taking it... it's fine when TTC as it aids with implantation... but once you get a BFP~ make sure your doctor is fully on board with it. :hugs:


----------

